# iPod Touch



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

I'm not up on the newest gizmos,so needing an explanation.What
is the difference between the iPad Touch 32GB & an Ipad 16GB ?
Both look to do the same things,but the price diff is like $200,so ??
I'm not interested in the reader feature on either.TIA


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

The iPod Touch is not the same as an iPad. The 32 vs 16 is merely the storage capacity for a device. The iPod Touch is about 1/8th the size of the iPad. The iPod Touch fits in the palm of your hand. The iPad is more like a very large book. I forget the size in inches, and it's weight is considerable. I look at my iPad as a mini computer. If you Google each one, you'll probably see the difference.

(I hope I didn't misunderstand your question.)


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

The iPad storage capacity is 16gb, 32GB, and 64GB. All three devises do the same thing but you are paying for the storage capacity. I choose the 64GB wifi model because I think that storage capacity is important. The reader features are the same on all three models. You will have to decide how much storage is important to you.


----------

